# Doubled text messages



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

I am using a Samsung Grand Prime and lately I have been getting doubles of people's text messages. I know I have updates to do but I also don't know where to clear the cache for texting as it's the app that came with the phone. Not sure if these are solutions anyway.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I found this on clearing the cache.

Clear app cache - Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime

From the home screen, swipe down the Status bar.
Tap the Settings icon.
Scroll to the Device section and tap Applications.
Tap Application manager.
Swipe left to the ALL tab.
Scroll to and tap the application.
Scroll to and tap CLEAR CACHE.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

You might have to clear the Data and not the cache for text, this would also erase all messages stored, so first create a backup of all the SMS.

To reset the Messages, go to settings, App, search for Messaging, (or whatever your app is called) inside the app settings, clear data and it should bring it back to it's original settings.

I did have this issue in the past, was one-off but can't remember what I did to fix it.. It wasn't as simple as resetting the Messaging app settings though.. If it comes back, I'll post it.


----------

